# Day before Egg Collection



## Vickibrighton (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi ladies,
Just looking for a bit of advice, we are currently going through our first round of IVF and all being well with the scans next week are aiming for Egg Collection on the 15th April, I'm due to work the morning of the 14th as a childrens swim teacher so will be in the water for a few hours. I've read that by this point in the cycle I'm likely to be quite bloated and uncomfortable, and a friend has suggested I would be better taking the day off and taking it easy and collecting my thoughts, but I'm wondering if I'm better off keeping busy? I've had to get cover for the following 2-3 lessons anyway on the clinics advice, so can just extend the cover, but am really torn. Any experience of whats best?
Thanks xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

It's hard to tell how you will be, this cycle my EC was Monday so not working the day before which was good. On my previous cycle I was, and am a teacher, I was big and uncomfortable and very emotional. The distraction is good but physically you want to feel ready for EC. Could you see how you are feeling bit closer? I know with cover that's hard though. You could be pretty uncomfortable 

Good luck
Xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

It's what you feel comfortable with Vicky. The idea of egg collection is quite stressful to some people and thinking about it too much doesn't help, I know for my first one a long time ago I was very worried about it (unnecessarily it was fine) and something to distract would have been good. I'd also say with bloating etc being in the water is actually quite nice. If you won't find work to stressful then go in and enjoy it equally if you think having more time for yourself to think about treatment by all means cancel. Good luck


----------



## hiltra (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Vicki

To be honest, it sounds like a pretty pleasant distration.
I did feel bloated and a little uncomfortable but swimming may help relieve the pressure for a bit.

I'd go with how you're feeling nearer the time. I was pretty emotional a couple of days leading up to it (which is understandable with the amount of hormones you're pumping into your body).

Just take it easy xx


----------



## Vickibrighton (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, will line up cover just in case I think and see how I feel closer to the time & what clinic says x


----------

